
Growth in Ethereum - codetract
https://medium.com/@codetractio/hockey-sticks-in-ethereum-9c01adff3925
======
kbody
tl;dr: Meh growth, but "exponential growth" on the current small scale for
March. Spike of interest based on some PR news without any substance. An
Ethereum agency selling snakeoil and big-gov-money just wanting innovation-
news-credits for "taking advantage" of the latest hype around blockchains
without really understanding anything about it.

If you don't take into account a big part of March, I don't see any
exponential growth. I think it's just piggy-backing on Bitcoin's danger of a
hard-fork and recent drama. In general the numbers are so low that any kind of
spike looks huge.

Another factor is the latest PR on a Ethereum-related consultancy getting a
governmental contract on Dubai for smart-cities etc. However, I have talked a
person that is involved in that and everything was just a google doc, there is
no substance behind it, plus the Dubai-side just want something related to the
blockchain-hype without knowing a lot about it.

~~~
rabbyte
I quit my job because I loved what I was doing with ethereum. You can say you
dislike something without saying everything behind it is without merit, to put
your words kindly. There are interesting ideas coming from regular people who
care about different things while you're focusing on one element.

~~~
moomin
I'm unconvinced by Ethereum, but that wasn't really what OP was saying. He was
saying there's no real growth.

